# my tigers don't need any Eros to get them going!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I found this just too funny, so thought I'd share it. Put a few of my blue tigers in a med breeder box because I am shipping some out soon, so was pulling out some ahead of time, so I don't have to keep trying to catch them in the bigger tank (their leaving in a day or so)

Go to feed them this am and would you believe it...one of the females is berried already! Can't leave them alone for a minute and their at it....who needs Eros! Not these guys


----------

